# Anxiety & Depression



## Geraldine55 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm new to this so apologies if this is in the wrong place. I have been suffering with Anxiety attacks and elevated stress which i think is contributing to my not being able to conceive, its kind of a catch 22 as I am depressed and stressed from not being able to conceive. I have tried everything from meditation to herbal remedies to try and stay relaxed naturally, but the anxiety always seems to creep back in. I have been following some basic cognitive behavioral therapy from this page http://general-anxiety-disorder.com/ and have tried to cut out stimulants as suggested tea, coffee ect.. but this is still a major challenge for me.
Do you have any other suggestions that help you with relaxation etc.. ?

Thanks
Ger

/links


----------



## luckycat (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Geraldine,

I'm sorry you are having such a bad time, I can sympathise as I've been feeling increasingly anxious since we first went to the doctor about not being able to conceive, it's now affecting my everyday life. 

I've been going to a yoga class once a week, which I find really helps me to switch off from worrying and feeling bad about myself for the hour and a half that I'm there, I also find that it really helps me to have a good night's sleep, which I've been finding very difficult recently. 
Anything that you can 'lose yourself' in really helps, I also find that cooking or spending time with pets helps me, and I find that I've not thought about my problems when I've been doing these activities. 

I've been talking to a counsellor and he said that I should give myself a bit of a break and accept that it's normal to feel rubbish when you're going through a stressful time, and to stop making myself feel bad about being stressed, which is only making things worse. 

Also I have one friend who I've told about my situation, and she's been amazing. I'd suggest that having someone other than your dp to talk to is a good idea, if you have anyone who you would feel ok talking to. Sometimes we don't talk about what's bothering me, I just go round and tell her that I feel a bit rubbish and then we go for a walk or drink tea and talk about other stuff, but I don't feel like I have to pretend that everything is normal around her. 

Hope this helps, and that you find a bit of peace soon. 

xx


----------



## Puddy tat (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Geraldine,

Sorry you are feeling this way. I've been extremely depressed myself after finding out I have diminished ovarian reserve and will be unlikely to conceive again barring a miracle. I'm afraid that the only thing that has helped me has been to mentally move on. That has taken a while, but now I have accepted that I'm only likely to have one child, I'm starting to feel much better. My periods went wonky while I was stressing which obviously didn't help while trying to conceive naturally, and I just felt absolutely physically awful for a while. Now I have calmed down my periods have returned to normal, my skin is better, and I feel much happier and more positive in myself. If anyone had told me to just ''move on" while I was feeling down I think I might have been tempted to slap them, but sadly that's what it took for me. And unfortunately I wish I had been able to do that a lot sooner as who knows how all of the stress has affected my trying to get pregnant. I'm still trying naturally and not getting anywhere, but I'm more ok with that than I was before. I have just stopped thinking about it as much and as a result t's easier to deal with now.

I hope yo find something to make yourself feel better soon x


----------



## Liz12345 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi Geraldine,

I too have suffered from anxiety, and I think mild depression, after a series of miscarriages, ERPCs and surgery to repair the damage (Ashermans) caused by one of the ERPCs - in short, it has been an extremely unpleasant couple of years.

I highly recommend above all else classical five element acupuncture. A senior nurse friend recommended it to me. I have no idea how it works and have chosen not to look at the science of it, but it does work. After 3 sessions it was like a re-set button - I felt more myself than I have in about&#8230;2.5 years (ie since I've been dealing with miscarriages). The joy has come back into life - even with no luck having a second child. Yoga, Headspace (the app) and generally trying to go easy in life have all helped. However, I hadn't realised to what extent stress/anxiety hormones were floating around my body - only now they have lifted do I realise that they had become the norm.

 post edited to remove advertising, should you wish to advertise on FF please contact a site admin for details. Thank you


----------

